# Lost: At2 on Bear Creek 7/24



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Lost my paddle at the lower gorge drop this morning. My name and # are barely legible on the red tape on the shaft. Kent Phillips 303 863 0896. If you find it, let me know.

cheers
Kent


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

Dude, what happened? Give me a call sometime, we're getting a raft....


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Got beat down man!! No worries, I'm sure I'll find it once the Wa-Wa comes down below 70. Bear Creek is a great little run. Did it the next day, no worries. Headin to Gore this evening. We will be there for two days.

kent


----------

